# GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panel Giveaway Winners Have Been Selected!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is happy to announce that two lucky winners have been randomly selected from a pool of nearly 600 entrants in our featured Giveaway promotion run in conjunction with *GIK Acoustics*!

Congratulations to* Michael L. of Oklahoma* and *George S. (HTS member broom1998) of Florida*… both of which have won a box of four (4) *GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels* in standard fabric (value of $380)!










Thanks to everyone that took the time to enter the contest. The entry pool grew to be one of the biggest in HTS history! 

HTS would also like to send a special “thank you” to our great friends at *GIK Acoustics*. The company's new *Alpha Wood Series* is a line of acoustic panels and bass traps with a wood frame and face (23.75" x 23.75" x 4") that beautifully combines absorption with diffusion. The panels feature rigid fiberglass material made from 100-percent recycled materials free from formaldehyde or urea formaldehyde, fabric wrap, and a blonde veneer wood face finish. The wood face is designed for one-dimensional scattering, while allowing for low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass panel for low end absorption.









We’ve featured information on the *4A Series* in the past and encourage everyone looking for room treatments to head over to *GIK Acoustics* to see what they have to offer! Thanks again to everyone that participated in the contest, we hope to see you on the forum! :T


----------



## blitzdog (Oct 28, 2015)

Congratulations, Micheal and George!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Michael, and George!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads guys, and welcome to the winners club!!!:smile:


----------



## broom1998 (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't really like posting, but really enjoy the info on Home Theater Shack. So I felt that I needed to stop in and thank GIK Acoustics and Home theater Shack for the prize. 

PS hope there can be another audio show in FL. soon


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I'd also like to thank GIK and everybody here on HTS that made this giveaway possible.

The folks at GIK have been great to work with. The panels arrived this evening. I haven't had a chance to do more than open the box and look at them. They look really nice. 

I'm going to be taking the folks at GIK up on their offer of advice on how to best place them in my room. 

They did mention something about the beginning of an addiction ...

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Happy for your win! Please keep us posted on your progress with implementing GIK's excellent acoustic treatments.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

congrats folks!ive had some gik panels.for a few years now,and love em.


----------

